# What bank should I use over here?



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to start working in Squamish within a week or two and still dont have a local bank account. Just wondering if anyone can recommend a bank to use over here for someone in my situation living over here temporarily on a working holiday. I hate big bank fee's and I'm currently getting slaughtered with huge international atm withdrawal fee's. I wont be making big bucks as its only a cleaning job initially, just enough to live off during my working holiday and will try to use cash as much as possible to avoid transaction fee's.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I wandered into the wrong forum, but since I'm from Canada, perhaps I can help. TD CanadaTrust probably has the highest fees and should be avoided. 
ING and CIBC (Candian Imperial Bank of Commerce) have some no fee bank accounts that are quite interesting - I had a bank account with them through president's choice financial (available at many grocery stores, oddly enough) that had no fees and no minimum balance.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks pantaloons but I got an RBC account yesterday


----------

